# Whats my real rating??



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

On my app it says 4.77, and when I log online from my pc it says 4.77, but I just received an email from Uber for my last pay period and it says 4.8

Which one is it?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

4.8 is probably what you were rated last week


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

4.77 = 4.8 (rounded)

4.8 is what the pax sees as your Driver Rating.

Uber rounds the 100th: .1-.5 rounds down, .6-.9 rounds up. UberMath.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

As I understand it, pax only sees tenths, not hundredths like we see for them so a 4.77 would be a4.8 to the pax


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DocT said:


> 4.77 = 4.8 (rounded)
> 
> 4.8 is what the pax sees as your Driver Rating.
> 
> Uber rounds the 100th: .1-.5 rounds down, .6-.9 rounds up. UberMath.


I believe pax sees the 4.77 on uber. Lyft rounds


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

I've had an Uber pax tell me my full rating.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I believe pax sees the 4.77 on uber. Lyft rounds


I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I also had an uber pax tell me my exact rating with the decimal point!


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

The pax sees the full rating. I've had a couple of paxes ask me questions about how to use the rider app, e.g., how to change the destination address, and I saw my full rating. The rating you see on the that email is just rounded to the nearest tenth.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Your true score is what the greenhub guy will tell you it is.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> On my app it says 4.77, and when I log online from my pc it says 4.77, but I just received an email from Uber for my last pay period and it says 4.8
> 
> Which one is it?


When folks get emails your rating is rounded down or up depending on where your rating is.

This is also true of PAX ratings when you accept a trip.

If you receive a rider request you'll see the riders "true rating" it will be displayed in the request as (4.74) for example.

Once you accept the trip. ..

If you goto the trip information tab by tapping the top right corner. It will show you the riders info.

The riders rating there will display as 4.7.

This is because their rating is below 4.75, so it's been rounded down.


----------

